# Mosquito and Fly Bite Allergies



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, my girl Charlie is allergic to Mosquito and Fly bites. She gets these huge red bumps and a rash all around. After they start healing up, the skin around them gets very dry and flaky.. Any ideas of what I can give her to help with this?

I would much prefer something holistic vs. a chemical as I am really not for that. I believe that there is a natural remedy for these types of things, however I am still open to the suggestions of chemical products. 

Charlie is an English/Irish Setter mix, and two of these breeds commonly have skin issues and allergies so I knew that there was a high chance of her being allergic to Mosquito's and Flies. 

I usually use a mix of ACV and water and spray that on her before and during the time we are out, and though it has cut down on the amount of bites she has been getting I would really love to know what more I can do to cut down even more on the number of bites.

Thanks!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I hope they are on a raw diet? My girl had the same issues, bugs that is. Mites mites and mites 6 or 7 different ones. They are in kibble but not in raw. She holds her own, I use a garlic mixture, with some holistic side to it. Put it in the water they drink it seems to do the trick. I haven't used flee or tick stuff this year as of yet, live in Fl, however I do use heart guard every 40 to 60 days during the mosquito season which is hot and heavy now....so far so good keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes she is on a raw diet, it has only been a few months though. I do add some garlic to her food, would putting it in her water be better or does it have the same effect? I know that this helps with keeping ticks off of the dogs.. But is there anything I can do to help with the fly bites she has been getting? I mean to help to stop the itchiness and swelling? The vet told me there is something I could buy to put on the bites, but I wanted to do my research before I try anything out.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

How about some Benadril, I know I spelled that wrong, they have spray for bites that would stop itching or some Listerine also stops itching. I use a spray I got off Dr Beckers site for flies, but I have also used horse fly spray, seems to work for the most part, no bites.


----------

